# MK2 Jetta Brakes Dragging?



## 98xj (May 17, 2011)

'87 Jetta GLI 1.8 5sp 4 wheel disks. Just recently the rear brakes have been dragging slightly on my car. First noticed when I had about 30-40lbs more than normal in the trunk and driving home I noticed a loss of power and smelled burning brake material. After unloading the trunk drove it again and all seemed back to normal. Now I smell burning brakes and my mileage has gone down slightly but havent noticed a loss of power like before. The rear brakes when I got home were 340 degrees and the fronts were 150 so definitely an issue. Any input on how to solve this? I was going to first bleed them to see what happens. There is also a slight thump when depressing the brake pedal on a 50-0mph stop.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

measure both sides of your pads and make sure the ware is even remove the caliper and make sure the piston goes in with no big effort also check the sliding pins make sure they cleaned and greased
do this and let us know if u see any difference


----------



## 98xj (May 17, 2011)

I had just put new pads on the rear ~4000miles ago, pistons moved fine, greased everything when I put them back together. Ill check for even wear. E brake only works on one side because the cable clip is missing on the other so its not the e brake dragging because both rears were equally hot.


----------



## 98xj (May 17, 2011)

Still haven't gotten a chance to look at the wear on the pads but here's another quick question my rotors are on their last legs as they have quite a lip on the edges and grooved pretty bad, I knew they were when I changed pads but its a 3rd car to me but would that cause any drag being that worn?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Check the parking brake cables to see if they are seized. The outer sheath of the cables crack and allow moisture in to corrode, rust, and seize the cable housing to the inner cable seizing the cables. Then, the cables don't release properly and the rear brakes drag.


----------



## 98xj (May 17, 2011)

Both cables are completely free and it only works on right rear anyway. With the rear jacked up brakes don't drag even after pumping up pedal numerous times. I'm thinking its either the proportioning valve at the back or the master. Advice on which? The master is cheaper to replace but if the valves are known for malfunctioning let me know.


----------

